# How to make a process run on startup?



## contraversy (Jun 13, 2012)

I use an IRC bouncer called ZNC. I want to run this process whenever the computer boots. I've searched a bit and I think that I need to use something called crontab but I am lost.

My command I need to run is simply *znc* from a specific username. Can anyone help or point me into the correct direction? Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2012)

The nicest solution would be to write a small rc script and place it in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/. The simplest solution would be to simply run it from /etc/rc.local.

If it needs to run on a specific account use su(1).


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2012)

There is also @reboot in crontab(5).


----------

